# 176 Visa Validation



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I want to ask is the procedure of validating 175 or 176 same? If visa is granted for 5 years, can I live in sponsoring state for 2 years by parts?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well they say your initial 2 years have to be in the sponsoring state. They keep a tab on you. Supposedly you have to inform them about your whereabouts every few months. and everytime you move or change rresidence you have to inform them.
I dont know what you really mean by living there in parts.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have heard conflicting statements from people about it. some say you can very much get the sponsorship waived off if you have employment from another state, some say it can affect your citizenship, so on and forth but I dont think it is a risk worth taking. 2 years isnt very long a period. I applied a yr and half back and it feels like yesterday


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

By parts mean if i go there and live for 1 year and get back to home country then after 3 years again move to sponsoring state and live there for 1 year.

Is this restriction of 2 years applies on me only or it applies to my partner and dependent as well. Can they move or work in a different state?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not sure about spouse, but i am sure you can stay for a yr, come back and then move again. why dont u speak to the respective state, they will have all the answers for you.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i am not sure about spouse, but i am sure you can stay for a yr, come back and then move again. why dont u speak to the respective state, they will have all the answers for you.


Let me apply for visa then i will ping them.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi shafaqat,

Congrats you got the QA 's state sponsorship. Have you applied any other SS for any other state? Waz your status.

Regards,


Arshad


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

In frustration i applied for SA but luckily when i submitted online application of SA, after 1 hour of that i received approval letter from Queensland.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have some concerns on IELTS (Academic), Will DIAC accept that? I well remember Anj and some other senior Expats suggested me not to apply without IELTS. Wish you best of luck all the way man.

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have applied for the visa on the basis of Academic IELTS, my friend who suggested me to have Academic IELTS also has applied for visa and he had case officer last month, I also have seen some members already got their visa on IELTS academic, so I don’t think they will have any problem with academic.

Yes it is 100% true that without IELTS your case most likely will be rejected in initial phase.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Grt to know. Wish you best of luck dear.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Let me apply for visa then i will ping them.


Hi,

I have applied on 25 Apr 10 for 176 GSM with WA sponsorship. Please intimate the list of documents to be uploaded especifically forms if any.

Thanks and regards
Balaji


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

List of documents varies user to user and case to case, if you have applied online you would get TRN and then can see and upload documents.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> List of documents varies user to user and case to case, if you have applied online you would get TRN and then can see and upload documents.


Hi,

My question is specifically with regard to the following documents:

(a) Form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
(b) Form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;

Are we to send these also?

Thanks and regards
Balaji


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Balaji, we sent 1276 and form 80 (form 80 for each applicant). other than these, pp copy, birth certificates, educational proof of each applicannt (in our case Me and my spouse), marriage registration, ielts transcript, work exp proof and assessment proof.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Form 80 is not in my checklist so i think CO will ask for this on requirement, but i have filled it. In online application 1221 is an online wizard which i have completed and saved but not submitted yet.

@Anj
adding one more item that is Proof of State Sponsorship


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Form 80 is not in my checklist so i think CO will ask for this on requirement, but i have filled it. In online application 1221 is an online wizard which i have completed and saved but not submitted yet.
> 
> @Anj
> adding one more item that is Proof of State Sponsorship


Hi,

I completed the entire online application and submitted. I didn't find this 1221 wizard in it or is it part of the online application itself which I might have completed? I have uploaded all documents except Form 80 and 1221, so need clarification.

Thanks and regards
Balaji


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

balajiradhika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed the entire online application and submitted. I didn't find this 1221 wizard in it or is it part of the online application itself which I might have completed? I have uploaded all documents except Form 80 and 1221, so need clarification.
> 
> ...


form 1221 is not available in my section but it is available in my spouse section, so i think they don't want you to fill that form. This form is not a part of online application it comes in document checklist when you submit your online application. I am filling form 80 but will upload on CO request


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

*Relative Sponsorship Information*

Hi 

i am here to know about information regarding relative sponsorship visa 
(176).

Firstly, I want to know who can sponsor ?

Secondly , Is mother's sister having PR living in Melbourne is eligible to sponsor?

Thirdly, what documents is needed and how one need to show the relationship between himself/herself and sponsors.

Lastly .if possible is one can upload the documents (in pdf format) .

Thanks.
Sandeep


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi SAndeep,

welcome to the forum.

I suggest you start a new thread with an appropriate subject so that more people see the thread and reply. Alternately search teh forum for similar questions. I think aunt can sponsor. Did you check the info in the immi site.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

*Relative Sponsorship Information (visa type 176)*

If you can start new thread for this it is will good

As i am trying to start but fails .

Thanks for your advice

More over till 30 June Immigration department are not accepting new application.

I am from software industry now i am having fear that whether i can apply or not.

Please start new thread for the title i use for this mail .


Regards,
Sandeep.




anj1976 said:


> Hi SAndeep,
> 
> welcome to the forum.
> 
> I suggest you start a new thread with an appropriate subject so that more people see the thread and reply. Alternately search teh forum for similar questions. I think aunt can sponsor. Did you check the info in the immi site.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sandeep
can u go to the main forum? ON top there is australia map (Right below the expatforum.com logo), click on that, it takes u to the au main forum page..


Under the flags you see Page numbers on right and New Thread tab on left. Clicking on that will open the new thread page.
I dont see a reason why it should fail...


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

*Thanks anji*

i have created new thread for the same

God bless you .


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> I have applied for the visa on the basis of Academic IELTS, my friend who suggested me to have Academic IELTS also has applied for visa and he had case officer last month, I also have seen some members already got their visa on IELTS academic, so I don’t think they will have any problem with academic.
> 
> Yes it is 100% true that without IELTS your case most likely will be rejected in initial phase.


Hi Sha

I have uploaded my form 80 but CO not changed to received. Is form 80 also applicable to spouse that means 2 forms 80 need to be uploaded?

Hope u can share... thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes form 80 has to be given for every applicant over teh age of 18


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

IC, i nearly miss that cos i thought spouse can be fill in together with applicant in just one form 80. 

cheers sha


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

For status of Form 80 i emailed my case officer and very next day form 80 for both applicants appeared in documents section with a status "received"


----------

